# Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Disney's Gargoyles, etc.



## GeekRaptor (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm thinking: too many action heroes are human.


----------



## Troj (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm inclined to agree.

I also loved Disney's Gargoyles. Great show.


----------



## GeekRaptor (Jun 15, 2015)

Ben 10 was something I was pissed off for not thinking of first.

even though I love both aliens and transformation stories.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 15, 2015)

Chi chi chi chip and Dale, rescue Rangers! Chi chi chi chip and dale, rescue Rangers! ...... Anyone ..... No....
 Anywho.... Yeah gargoyles rocked! Lexington was the best! Ducktails, Darkwing Duck, GummyBears, and many more! All great shows!


----------



## GeekRaptor (Jun 15, 2015)

what about Lilo and Stitch?


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 15, 2015)

Bit past my time I'm afraid. Movie was great though. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## GeekRaptor (Jun 15, 2015)

did you see Duck Dodgers?


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 15, 2015)

the original looney tunes shorts? Yes. The tv show, no. I am aware of it. Around the time of the Tasmania tv show right?


----------



## GeekRaptor (Jun 15, 2015)

hard to find cartoons have a way of coming to me


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 15, 2015)

Well here's a blast from the not to distant past! I grew up on count ducula, rockos modern life, tiny toon adventures and animaniacs! A ton more as well! Guess my favorite turtle! I'll give you a hint, he's good with machines.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 15, 2015)

Goddamned right.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh butters shikkon, you poor unfortunate soul! I remember when I saw the little mermaid in theaters! My favorite Disney movie!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

I seem to be the only person in my country that knows what this is:_

The Adventures Of T-REX:

_[video=youtube;lA4o6WhJO-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA4o6WhJO-A[/video]

Used to watch it in Spanish.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jun 16, 2015)

Good shows! A personal favourite of mine was SWAT Kats.

Chip and Dale: Rescue Rangers is awesome, too. Another good one is Sherlock Hound, but admittedly that one didn't have a lot of action.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 16, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Oh butters shikkon, you poor unfortunate soul! I remember when I saw the little mermaid in theaters! My favorite Disney movie!



<3 It's mine too. 


Chrysocyon said:


> Good shows! A personal favourite of mine was SWAT Kats.
> 
> Chip and Dale: Rescue Rangers is awesome, too. Another good one is Sherlock Hound, but admittedly that one didn't have a lot of action.



Everything about this post is glorious. 

I actually kinda like Sherlock Hound more as an adult. It's got a peaceful atmosphere and the episodes that Miyazaki did were just so full of emotion and little details.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 16, 2015)

@ElectricBlue1989 never seen that show, looks interesting though.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 16, 2015)

I never saw this. 
I want to see this. 
Not the 2006 remake, the original.





I'll wait until the entire three seasons are available.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 16, 2015)

BIKER MICE FROM MARS!!! I loved that show!
Anyone else like rocky & Bullwinkle? My father put that on all the time when I was a kid and I still love it to this day. That and underdog and Mighty Mouse.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 16, 2015)

Didn't know there was a 2006 remake. o.o


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 17, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> BIKER MICE FROM MARS!!! I loved that show!
> Anyone else like rocky & Bullwinkle? My father put that on all the time when I was a kid and I still love it to this day. That and underdog and Mighty Mouse.



I watched 'em. Not MM, though.

I'll admit that they weren't my favorite shows, but when there's nothing on Sunday morning, one could do worse.
Even as a kid, the art style wasn't my favorite, and it seemed that those series would never end, provided that the TV series had endings to begin with. Didn't help that they were taken off air, so I don't know. That being said, I'd rather watch the entire original series of _Underdog_ over that movie that they did any day.


I never really got into this one. Did have some kid's value meal toys of it, though: 

_Mighty Ducks (TV Series)_:





I was/am a fan of the movies, the live-action ones with human kids, so I couldn't wrap my kid brain as to why this series bared the name of those movies and have about nothing else in common.

But I ask this today... was it good?

Also, this is the second example of a mid-90s cartoon show where the anthropic characters' background story involved coming from outer space. Coincidence?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 17, 2015)

Troj said:


> I'm inclined to agree.
> 
> I also loved Disney's Gargoyles. Great show.



Hell yeah it was. And Swat Kats


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 17, 2015)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I watched 'em. Not MM, though.
> 
> I'll admit that they weren't my favorite shows, but when there's nothing on Sunday morning, one could do worse.
> Even as a kid, the art style wasn't my favorite, and it seemed that those series would never end, provided that the TV series had endings to begin with. Didn't help that they were taken off air, so I don't know. That being said, I'd rather watch the entire original series of _Underdog_ over that movie that they did any day.
> ...



I had a crush on the villain of that show. The red dragon dude


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 17, 2015)

I remember mighty ducks. Main villain was Tim Curry right?


----------



## GeekRaptor (Jun 17, 2015)

saw the trailer for Mighty Ducks, thought the villain looked cool.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 18, 2015)

Man, I miss these old shows.  I loved The Mighty Ducks,  Biker Mice From Mars, TMNT,  and Darkwing Duck.  Street Sharks was ok too.  Dinosaurcers and Earthworm Jim was just plain goofy, but fun.  The Cowboys of Moo Mesa was..odd.  Even when I was little that show confused me lol  I loved Tailspin and Chip and Dale Rescue Rangers.  I loved Gargoyles.  I wish they would have given us one more season.  I think the reason we remember some of these cartoons was because they had catchy intros lol  I'm looking at a few now and I can still remember some of the lyrics to them.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 18, 2015)

Here's another one that I didn't saw except a part of an episode, which is surprising since I've seen all the _Free Willy_ movies. There's just not enough time in an afternoon, is there?
_
Free Willy (TV Series):_



 [video=youtube;FFMXKb9OAVE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFMXKb9OAVE[/video]​ 
That was the first time I even saw the intro. The few things that I remember about it is that they talked.

Anybody else seen this one? Was it passable?


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow, I've never even heard of a free willy cartoon! I wonder how that slipped by me as a kid. When did it air? What channel?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 18, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> Wow, I've never even heard of a free willy cartoon! I wonder how that slipped by me as a kid. When did it air? What channel?



I can only tell you what _Wikipedia_ has:

- It aired in September 24, 1994. Ended in November 26, 1994.

- Events in the series take place after the first movie, before the movie sequels came out in 1995, 1997, and 2010 (that last one I didn't know of) came out.

- Originally released on _ABC_ and _Global Television Network_ (Canada). (Sidenote: It was aired in Spanish in my country for obvious reasons, but I'm not sure if it was given in _TeleOnce_, _Telemundo_, _WAPA-TV/Televicentro_ or a smaller station).

- Lasted only 13 episodes.

- VHS available in UK. No VHS release in the U.S.

- No DVD release in the works.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 18, 2015)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Anybody else seen this one? Was it passable?



I remember it had a talking sea lion and a silly half man half robot villain. 

90's cartoons were kinda ridiculous that way.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 18, 2015)

What's so ridiculous about a half man half robot villan? I happen to work for a half man half robot and he's a decient fella.
.......
oh, wait..... No .... I'm just drunk. 
.......
Kinda wish I did work for a cyborg though.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 18, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I remember it had a talking sea lion and a silly half man half robot villain.
> 
> 90's cartoons were kinda ridiculous that way.



It's a wonderful kind of ridiculous, isn't it?

Glancing over the Wikipedia article of that series, they gave the guy the Captain Ahab treatment (revenge against the animal for his injuries, whether the animal is at fault or not). Over-the-top villain and gadgetry aside, it seems that the series had a conclusion of sorts. That's always a good thing.
I kinda wish the villain's name would've been something other than The Machine, though. I'll probably get used to it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 18, 2015)

When I was a child I wanted to watch more of Adventures of Sonic but couldn't ever find it on so I ended up watching SatAM. Looking back on it, it was the right decision.

I never saw Underground until my friends had me watch it last year. It's okay.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 18, 2015)

The only sonic series I watched was the one in which he and the freedom fighters took on robotnik and snivelly to free mobius. Which one was sonc adventures?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 18, 2015)

lupinealchemist said:


> When I was a child...



I watched this:

[video=youtube;HaWCf1PHxAE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaWCf1PHxAE[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

Cyanomega said:


> The only sonic series I watched was the one in which he and the freedom fighters took on robotnik and snivelly to free mobius. Which one was sonc adventures?



I think he means _The Adventures of Sonic The Hedgehog_:
[video=youtube;uPtPsoHBtT4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPtPsoHBtT4[/video]

Came out pretty much at the same time as _Sonic The Hedgehog_/_Sonic's SatM_. 
Same production companies and everything, but _The Adventures of Sonic The Hedgehog_ was much loosely based on the source material while _Sonic's SatM_ had much more serious undertones, with the _Archie_-brand comic books as base material. 
But man was it fun to watch! Even my grandma loved it! I watched it in Spanish, though. I regret nothing.




lupinealchemist said:


> When I was a child I wanted to watch more  of Adventures of Sonic but couldn't ever find it on so I ended up  watching SatAM. Looking back on it, it was the right decision.



I'm the opposite. I've never seen _Sonic's SatM_, but if the rumors I've heard  that _Sonic's SatM_ was cancelled and the story never finished, it was the right  decision that I never saw it. If I can, I prefer to watch serial TV shows  that actually finish.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 19, 2015)

I seem to remember that. Especially the robot mole and rooster.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 20, 2015)

_The Adventures of Don Coyote and Sancho Panda:_​ [video=youtube;iKj8qIvvkTo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKj8qIvvkTo[/video]
​ Another show that I knew about but didn't see, also in Spanish. 
It just seemed a little too silly that the protagonist would confuse everyday objects with monsters (yes, I'm aware of the source material. It's practically a law that any Spanish-speaking individual should read it). Therefore I don't know if it was good or not.
I do remember they gave it on _Cartoon Network_. If I'm not mistaken, they gave it during the daytime, morning to midday hours. I think I catched it during summer break.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 20, 2015)

I remember seeing that on Cartoon Network. Don't remember if it was any good though


----------

